# xxxterm crashes on FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE



## danny (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm trying to use the browser www/xxxterm. It crashes after a few seconds:

```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Already tried to add it as binary package as well as compiling it with and without different CFLAGS. The result is always the same. I read about a webkit-issue, but this should be resolved already:

```
# pkg_info | egrep "xxxterm|webkit"
webkit-gtk2-1.4.3_1 An opensource browser engine
xxxterm-1.10.0_1,1  Minimalists vi-like web browser based on webkit and GTK+
```

Regards,
Danny


----------



## danny (Aug 26, 2012)

I was hoping that FreeBSD software was tested properly, particularly for the RELEASE branch ...


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2012)

Such guarantees are only made for the base operating system. Ports are very much caveat emptor because the FreeBSD project only provides the infrastructure for the ports system, it doesn't make any claims about the quality or security of the software in the ports collection because it's not really in their hands (with some exceptions like the most used desktop environments and some of the build tools like autotools).


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2012)

That said, the port/package in question has been renamed to www/xombrero.  Built from ports, it runs here on 9.1-PRERELEASE.


----------

